# Fruit and bathing a leopard gecko



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Ive always wondered is it possible to bath a leopard gecko and is there any fruits or veg i could feed him?
Thanks Alot Adam:2thumb:


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep you can bath them, it helps remove skin from their toes after shedding too, and mine eat mushed banana, not too sure about other fruits


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Leopard geckos are not meant to eat fruit no, they are insect eaters
Also there is no need to bath them unless they have shed stuck on their feet.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I was told by someone who knew loads about captive reps that you can feed them SMALL bits of SOFT fruit.


Yeah and bathing helps with shedding etc.


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for advice, might give him a bath seems as he's shedding at moment and maybe try on some soft fruit sometime like bannana,
Thanks, Adam:no1:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

NO you shouldn`t feed an insectivore fruit. Their bodies can`t handle it and aren`t designed for it. Please don`t give it anything apart from `meat` food ie crickets, waxworms, locust etc (you know what I mean).
You can bath them in luke warm water upto their shoulders, but only when you have to ie shedding problems etc.


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

funky1 said:


> NO you shouldn`t feed an insectivore fruit. Their bodies can`t handle it and aren`t designed for it. Please don`t give it anything apart from `meat` food ie crickets, waxworms, locust etc (you know what I mean).
> You can bath them in luke warm water upto their shoulders, but only when you have to ie shedding problems etc.


Ah ok i get it now, just thought they could have varied diet like beardie but now i know they are insectivore they obviosely cant, guess will just stick with what been doing in past, will give bathing a try when needed


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive read at quite a few places they can have small amounts of fruit and specialists have wrote books about it and they can eat fruit. Mine have had small amounts for 5 years and they're still going strong.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Leos dont find fruit where they come from in the wild if they do its berries and things like that not bananas.
As for the baths with a decent moist hide and the correct temps you shouldnt have any problems with the sheding.


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

ive never heard of feeding leopards fruit, are you sure you heard this for leopards and not crested geckos?

yea as faith said, bathing only needs to be done if they have a hard time shedding to help ease the skin off but with a moist hide provided they should shed ok : victory:


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

BCmattFC said:


> ive never heard of feeding leopards fruit, are you sure you heard this for leopards and not crested geckos?
> 
> yea as faith said, bathing only needs to be done if they have a hard time shedding to help ease the skin off but with a moist hide provided they should shed ok : victory:


Yep, im sure its Leopards :2thumb: heres something I found:
Although not documented in any books I have read, I have seen this come up in discussion forums quite frequently. Apparently some studies have shown that leopard geckos will eat small amounts of fruit in the wild. According to Dr Roger Klingenberg (author of Understanding Reptile Parasites, and co-author of the Leopard Gecko Manual) and Dr Frederick Frye (a world renowned reptile pathologist) leopard geckos will eat fruit and vegetation in the wild, not just insects and worms. Dr Frye is quoted as saying “Also, don’t forget that fruit nectar, scraped soft papaya, mango, peach, nectarine, apricot etc. or if necessary, strained baby foods containing these fruits can/should be fed a couple of times weekly; you can add whatever mineral supplement to these soft, tasty goodies instead of dusting insect prey”. The source of the above information was the kingsnake leopard gecko forum, message posted by Marcia McGuiness – The Lizard Lady.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

if you want to get 'fruity goodness' in your leo, feed it to the crickets before you feed them to the leos...


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah well, its each to their own, I choose to offer fruit to mine and they're fine.


----------

